# 44 Special Expanding & Seating Dies



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

After loading 44 magnum for more than 30 years, I recently purchased
a 44 special gun. So, last week I sat down at the bench and discovered
that the 44 mag dies are just a bit to long to seat and crimp the 44 
Special cases. (DUH!)

The expander is also a bit too long.

I am sure I reloaded 44 special back in 1974 when I had my first Bulldog.
I guess I must have sold the Special dies when I sold the gun. 

They say the memory is the second thing to go when you get old. I can't
remember what the first thing is!

Anyone have a 44 special seating die and an expander die they would like
to get rid of?

L8'er, TP


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Do your dies have a little flat-washer-shaped spacer that fits under the lock ring? My 20+ year old RCBS set has this spacer, and with it in place, you are set for the longer .44 mags; with the spacer removed, the dies are the right length for .44 special. 

If you can't find any .44 special dies, I think the Lee dies made for .44 mag are also short enough for .44 special, but check to make sure they haven't changed it (I think it says right on the label .44 Mag/Special). Lee dies are cheap enough that you could pick up a new set and just use the expander and seater/crimper; keep the sizer as a backup in case your primary gets damaged.


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Thanks*

I hadn't thought of Lee dies. I'll look in to the price of a set.

Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I got all Dillon and it's just a matter of running the ajustments up or down.:smt1099


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

All you have to do is adjust the expander and seating dies in about 3/4 of a turn....eureka...you have 44 Special from 44 Magnum!


----------

